# 2 TV's - 1 HD ready, 1 HD - best setup?



## bs0 (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,

I currently have a 3yr old mits. hd ready tv hooked up to a dish dvr 522...i am adding a sony sxrd in the basement - i want the vip 622 hooked to this new one....So, question is, should i keep the 522 dvr and just have HD on the newer TV or should i bother trying to add HD to the older TV also?....with the still limited programming (IMHO) and the issue of 'hd lite', perhaps i don't bother adding HD to the older TV....

I haven't called Dish yet, but i assume if i want to keep the 522 and add the vip 622, i can do it, but they will slug me for possibly a dvr fee and an extra rxcvr fee on the 522 right??

If i was to add HD to the 'HD ready' TV, what would be the easiest/cheapest option?...i want DVR capabilities on both TV's, so the only option i can think of for HD on the HD ready set is to keep the 522 and add either a VIP 211, fed into the second TV input or use a non Dish HD decoder and feed that into TV 2 - just for OTA HD channels....

What if i was to get 2 VIP 622's?..is this possible??..i would not do it if Dish was going to slug me twice for the $299 fee though...

Thoughts/advice?

thanks,
Brett.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

get HD no questions asked on the mitsu. 

forget all the gibberish about hD lite and all that crap, that only matters if you are used to HD already. if you aren't used to watching full blown HD, HD lite won't bother you like it does some here (remember most of the people here who would understand HD lite are the extra nerd, basement of the science building types hehe, me included). HD lite will still be better than progressive scan DVD just so you have a comparison.

get the 622, run the HDMI output to the new Sony, and get some high quality RGB cables and run those to the Mitsu. And problaby a fiber for audio if you have a receiver there to take the digital sound. (if not, just run some rca's I guess). This way, either TV can watch whichever HD recordings you have (just can't watch different things). 

if you really need to watch different programming, then the 211 or another 622 would come into the question.


----------



## dr928gt (Mar 14, 2006)

Rogueone said:


> get the 622, run the HDMI output to the new Sony, and get some high quality RGB cables and run those to the Mitsu. And problaby a fiber for audio if you have a receiver there to take the digital sound. (if not, just run some rca's I guess). This way, either TV can watch whichever HD recordings you have (just can't watch different things).


BINGO, that is how I do it and it works great. At first I thought I would miss the 522 running in Dual mode that the 622 running 2 HDTVs in Single Mode replaced, but I have not even given it a second thought.


----------

